# The Cooks Book of translations



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

While in Denmark, I picked up a book called, The Cooks Book...NO, not the one currently popular in the US with recipes. This was a huge encyclopedia. Each page had 4 columns. In the first column were ingredients/termsin English..sugar, flour, salt, mix, fold, bake, etc. In the second column was it's French translation, the third Danish and the fourth German. I had bought a bunch of other books that day and did not have the money left to buy this one. I could kick myself! Now, I have a bunch of Danish and German baking and pastry books, and I'm having trouble understanding the directions. 

Does anyone else know of this book or anything comparable? Any cooking term translation websites?

Tks.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Here's an online translator for German terms: http://german.about.com/library/blrezepte_voc.htm


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

That's great! Should help immensely. French I can translate, so now all I really need is Danish. I've been searching using the term "dictionary" and "translations".....I think I'll try "glossary", since this is what this site uses.
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

BTW, BigBuns, I LOVE your signature line!:lol:


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

I only speak the truth!


----------

